# FS: channa true blue



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

looking to sell one of my true blues which i had to separate due to aggression. roughly 8 inches and eating well.

100$ pick up in Langley only

here is one of my other true blues that i keep alone in a 33 gallon


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

pm'd ya.....


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

still for sale. I dont have a vehicle at the moment so i can only do pick up in langley


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you have any pics? What are it's current tank-mates? How big do they get?


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

he's currently in a tank by himself and they get to about 10"


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

That fish is gorgeous! Too bad I dont have a tank big enough.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpppppppppppp


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

That is a beauty for sure. I just do not think he will get along with the other fish in the tank.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

wooooowwwwww


----------



## TwoStonedBirds (Nov 29, 2011)

That is a wicked fish! but, won't go with my Africans Bump!!


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Man if I had a ride out there this thing would be gone....willing to pay anyone the gas if they are heading out from langley to abbotsford.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpppppppppp


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpppppppppp


----------



## Kalimist (Apr 17, 2012)

hey i sent u a pm want to get today let me kno asap 6042029307


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

still for sale


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumppppppp


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

wow it looks very nice and pretty colors. a nice job!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

What size tank would you suggest?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## misdem (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh... can you eat this guy? er just want to have him over for dinner if you know what I mean. :lol:


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

I think you need to get a better tank likely a 90 gallon tank or bigger. Because of this one snakehead likes to swim around a lot of space. 

Actually I never see them before but I saw that one on book. However in couple years ago, I had red snakeheads.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

i would say a 33 gallon is fine. they're not the most adept swimmers and they enjoy swimming around the bottom where there's cover.

here is one of my other true blues that i keep alone in a 33 gallon


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you for sharing on the video. It is pretty cool and very nice colors. !!! Well done!

That is so beautiful blue color!


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bummmpppppp


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bummppppppp


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice fish, I'd gladly take him if you were on this side of the country !


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

man if youd ship to vancouver island im on it like stink on a monkey


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

shame, you guys are so far away. oh well, thanks for the interest


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bummmppppp


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bummpppppppppp


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumppppppp


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

ship him.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

macframalama said:


> ship him.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i'd really prefer to avoid the hassle if possible :s we'll see how it goes, i think it shouldn't be too hard to find someone interested locally


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpppppppppp


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpppppppppppppp


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bummppppppppp


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

macframalama said:


> ship him.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What would it cost to ship to you. It would need to be packed very well. If I were coming to the Island anytime soon I would bring it to you.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

I've never shipped before and it seems like a hassle for 1 fish. I'd like to avoid having to ship it, thanks though sunshine for kind consideration


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpppppppppp


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

happy mothers day


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

buummmpppppppp


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumppppppppppp


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

any chance your coming to vancouver island sometime soon?


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

most likely not, sorry


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

That is a seriously gorgeous fish. bump!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i have asked buddy to ship him like 5 times lol , i guess he isnt down to ship , elle DO IT snakeheads are awesome, your hubby would love it , i cant honestly house it right now i just sold 3 big tanks this morning so until i can get a MONSTER tank rocking im stuck with what i have got..

if anyone has a 400 gallon or bigger pm me, or even a 300 i guess , would prefer a real real tank, or if anyone has a sourse for decent priced 1" acrylic lemme know too


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

he's in a 33 gallon alone at the moment. you really dont need a huge tank but you do need cool water


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

buummmppppp


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

still got him


----------

